# Balance issues with neuropathy



## PaulineT (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi  i have recently been diagnosed with T2 aftet pre diabetes for 3 years.  I have numbness and tingling in both feet and am still awaiting tests to confirm neuropathy.  I enjoy walking but do feel my balance isnt very good when walking.  I feel lightheaded and quite unstable.  Does anybody have this and what do you do to try and fix it.


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi and welcome. I think the most important thing for neuropathy is managing your blood sugar levels in a good range. Have you been able to make any changes to diet or exercise, or started on any medication?


----------



## Ljc (Jun 27, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @PaulineT .   The light headedness is not something I have recognised with Neuropathy , though I am no dr . 
You would be wise to contact your Gp ASAP about this symptom as their are plenty of other treatable causes.


----------



## Inka (Jun 27, 2021)

I agree with @Ljc Dont assume these problems are due to the diabetes. There are lots of possible causes. A relative had similar and actually had severe deficiencies of B vitamins. Sounds trivial but it was causing major problems with walking and dizziness. That’s just one of a number of possible causes.


----------



## Flower (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi @PaulineT and welcome

Hopefully the tingling and numbness will subside as your glucose levels get more stable & in normal range and the nerves that have been bathed in higher glucose levels start to recover. It is hopefully transient peripheral neuropathy and is quite a common symptom around the time of diagnosis when glucose levels have been higher and unchecked for a while. There are some drugs that may help if neuropathy is diagnosed

Feeling unbalanced and unsteady can be a result of numbness and not being able to sense where your feet are in relation to the floor and I hope this numbness recedes and things improve for you. I do have this in my feet and sometimes struggle to sense where my feet are in relation to he floor- I need crutches to walk for multiple reasons and this helps me with unsteadiness. As said above the lightheaded feeling isn't something I've noticed from peripheral neuropathy but could be something like low blood pressure. I hope you get some help and reassurance about these problems and things start to improve for you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes I was wondering about blood pressure too @Flower 

Hopefully your tests for neuropathy will come through soon, and you’ll be able to have a chat about things generally, but do book an appointment in the meantime if the dizziness is troubling you. You don’t want to miss your step and fall over!


----------



## zola116 (Sep 2, 2021)

Flower said:


> Hi @PaulineT and welcome
> 
> Hopefully the tingling and numbness will subside as your glucose levels get more stable & in normal range and the nerves that have been bathed in higher glucose levels start to recover. It is hopefully transient peripheral neuropathy and is quite a common symptom around the time of diagnosis when glucose levels have been higher and unchecked for a while. There are some drugs that may help if neuropathy is diagnosed
> 
> Feeling unbalanced and unsteady can be a result of numbness and not being able to sense where your feet are in relation to the floor and I hope this numbness recedes and things improve for you. I do have this in my feet and sometimes struggle to sense where my feet are in relation to he floor- I need crutches to walk for multiple reasons and this helps me with unsteadiness. As said above the lightheaded feeling isn't something I've noticed from peripheral neuropathy but could be something like low blood pressure. I hope you get some help and reassurance about these problems and things start to improve for you.


I am getting the tingling and numbness on my forehead as though something is crawling on it, a neurologist told me this week it was due to diabetes, I have called my G.P as I am a bit scared as to what it is


----------



## Drummer (Sep 2, 2021)

PaulineT said:


> Hi  i have recently been diagnosed with T2 aftet pre diabetes for 3 years.  I have numbness and tingling in both feet and am still awaiting tests to confirm neuropathy.  I enjoy walking but do feel my balance isnt very good when walking.  I feel lightheaded and quite unstable.  Does anybody have this and what do you do to try and fix it.


I use Nordic walking poles and they make such a difference to my confidence on the potholed and uneven pavements around here, I can go far faster and further with them as I am not stiff with the fear of falling.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 3, 2021)

PaulineT said:


> Hi  i have recently been diagnosed with T2 aftet pre diabetes for 3 years.  I have numbness and tingling in both feet and am still awaiting tests to confirm neuropathy.  I enjoy walking but do feel my balance isnt very good when walking.  I feel lightheaded and quite unstable.  Does anybody have this and what do you do to try and fix it.


If the unsteadiness is a new symptom it could be due to an ear infection as problems with your ears can affect your balance. 
Using a stick could give you a bit more reassurance when walking.


----------

